# Duxford Flying Legends 2009



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

Its that time again this weekend guys for FL at Duxford, as per usual I am attending for both days of flying and I shall post some snaps of this years event although the weather out look is a bit iffy.
If any of you model makers etc need images of anything special, : eg parts of specific aircraft for your projects let me know either here or by PM and I'll do my best (access permiting) to get some shots for you most of the museums aircraft can be found if you browse through here Imperial War Museum Duxford > Explore

I will be interested to look around the latest addition to the static collection (a Typhoon Eurofighter) and see the F15's new paint job. hopefully I will have some shots ready to post on here by Monday as I do much of my image processing on a note book at the campsite.

catch you guys on the flip side 
Lee


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2009)

have agreat weekend Trackend, wish i was there with you


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Lee - have a great weekend, I'll be looking forward to watch your photos. 
Wish I could be there, that would be great.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 6, 2009)

Might bump into you sometime over the weekend Lee (its OK, not just as you're about to take a stunning pic!) as Tony (Rocketeer) and I are up there from Friday morning... about half tennish... for whole weekend.

I tend to go to the extreme left hand side of the crowdline for my shots...get some great top-side shots as they come curving down onto the dsiplay flightline.

You will find me wearing an Airshowbuzz.com hat and as long as it not hoofing it down, my Aluminum Overcast flight jacket..with a huge B-17 embroidered across the back.

We're in digs about 15 clicks away from DX, just past Debden airfield.

Roll on friday morning !


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm there for sat sun roughing it in a tent. I'll keep me eyes peeled Gary so if I see you I can hide 
seriously tho??????? hang on a mo I was serious
Ill be the lard arse with the luminous orange ruck sack and Avirex baseball hat. Depending on the weather I'll have my camera gear waist coat with a Sally B and my old mans combined ops badge on. Say hello, Ill buy you a pint and we can all drink a toast to Bob Chamberlain We may be the other side of the pond but we are all mates, hurt one we all hurt. 
Catch you at the weekend Gary.
all the best Lee


----------



## Geedee (Jul 6, 2009)

trackend said:


> I'm there for sat sun roughing it in a tent.



Aaaaargh, please dont tell me they're allowing tents on the crowdline now !!!!....mental note to self, must get some plasterers stilts then I dont need a ladder !

Only joking mate. and yer'on for pint if we do meet, and raise a glass ?...absolutely definitely !. I have a number of guys whom I feel a need to 'toast', from various WW2 crash sites I know of, so not only will I include Bob and his passenger, but also the 2 RAF Tornado chaps who didn't make it back to base last week. Might even bring along a few big ceeegars and toast 'em in style. Must try and tie it into the missing man flypast they allways put on.

We also need to make sure that we dont post identical pics from Monday onwards !


----------



## rickytractors (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi lee
I volenter there so if you need to get close up i mite beable to get you there. The f15's paint job is great, haven't seen the euro fighter there yet but i have not been round museum for some time. I will be there sunday only live 45mins away. Richard


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Richard hope to meet and say hello keep an eye out for (as described above)
I spoke to a guy last year about volunteering when I retire he came from Chelmsford so Im not a rediculous distance away its the really early start to get the best spot I hate thats why I stay nearby on flying days

Listen Gary  we cant all afford to Fridays off some of use have to work for a living 

 
Actually what I save by camping means I can give a few more quid to the Sally B fund. Blowing yet another engine (the 3rd) means £80,000 up the spout and I want her to be flying again real soon


----------



## seesul (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Lee and Gary,

enjoy your FL weekend and post as much as possible pics then...
Lee, Sally B is airworthy, right?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope you have a great weekend, Lee, Gary and Tony - you lucky Bar Stewards! Wish I could get there!
If there's any chance of getting near to TFC's Spit XIV, could you get a shot of the air intake front, and the rudder trim tab actuator please? But ONLY if it's convenient for you, don't go missing good shots just for my lazy ar**ed benefit!!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## trackend (Jul 6, 2009)

Cheers guys
Sorry to have to tell you Roman Sally B is grounded till they can find a replacement power plant, a crank shaft bearing on number one engine failed, I was lucky to see her in the air for the only time this year at the spring show and even then the engine was choughing a bit when they throttled up i think they must have had oil feed problems although Im not sure if the Cyclon is a wet sump engine or not.
(did you manage to access the FL cd pics I sent you ok?)

Will do Terry cant guarantee the TT actuators but I always do the flight line walk so if shes there I'll do my best then send you some full frame images. intake should be a doddle to get laying on the ground may be able to get some in the air also.


----------



## seesul (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes Lee, I did get them and they are beautiful! Thx again!
Sorry to hear about Sally B. So all the time the problems with the same engine...did they last year replace it for a new one or they overhauled it?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks very much Lee! It's the actual opening into the front of the intake I'm after, either MkXIV, XVIII, PR19, 22 etc, they all have the same intake,but don't bust a gut to get it mate! It's more important you enjoy the show! Daft thing is, I've had so many opportunities to get the shots when I've worked with a FRXIV and the BBMF's PR19's, but never thought I'd need such a detail shot!
EDIT:- Nearly forgot! I missed the Post today, as it was pi..er..persisting down, and I didn't want to dissolve! But the CD and stuff should hit the Post Office tomorrow afternoon (Tuesday), 1st Class, so you should have it on Wednesday.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2009)

You guys have some fun for me and I'm looking forward to the pick posts.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheers Aaron

It was a rebuild Roman. One has failed twice but it was a zero hours build they bought from the states originally that seized so it was rebuilt now its failed again as for the other engine they only said it was a faulty unit.
problem is the P&W engines used in the 17 despite the numbers kept in storage after WW2 are now very hard to find at a price that a charity funded aircraft can afford we had a £250,000 donation the other year from a great old boy but thats been sucked up sorting out these bloody engines, we have a loyal group of 4000+ members however and I am confident she will be flying her memorial flights over the UK again.

Thanks AF I am much obliged still studying reference work on the wimpy and have a pilots notes booklet that has a couple of good cockpit images, so I suspect it will be a winter start to the project.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 7, 2009)

This is the latest list opf participants...

Flying Legends 2009 Visiting Participating Aircraft

North American P-51 Mustangs
P-51D-25 Mustang 44-72917 
P-51D-25 Mustang 44-73149 
P-51D-25 Mustang 44-73877
P-51D-30 Mustang 44-74427 
TF-51D-25 Mustang 44-84847
Cavalier F-51D Mustang 44-10753a 

Vickers-Supermarine Spitfires
Spitfire F IIA P7350 
Spitfire F VB BM597 
Spitfire F IX MH434 
Spitfire F IXE PL344
Spitfire LF XVIE TD248 
Spitfire F XVIII SM845 
Spitfire PR XIX PS890 
Seafire F XVII SX336 

Hawker Hurricanes
Hurricane I R4118 
Hurricane IIC PZ865
Hurricane XII RCAF 5711
Sea Hurricane IB Z7105 

Yak Fighters
Yak-3UA 0470107 
Yak-3U 170101
Yak-9UM 0470406 
Yak-9UM 0917918

Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress
B-17G-85 Flying Fortress 44-8846 (Pink Lady ?...hopefully Sally B will be wheeled out for the static)

North American B-25 Mitchells
B-25D-30 Mitchell 43-3318/KL161 
B-25J-20 Mitchell 44-29507
B-25J-35 Mitchell 45-8811 

Douglas A-1 Skyraiders
AD-4NA Skyraider BuNo 126933 
AD-4NA Skyraider BuNo 124143 

Piper J-3C-65 Cubs
J-3C-65 Cub G-AKAZ 
J-3C-65 Cub G-RRSR 


Hawker Fury/Sea Fury
Fury ISS 37514 
Sea Fury T 20 

Fokker Dr I replicas
Dr I G-FOKI 
Dr I G-CDXR 
Dr I G-BVGZ 

Other Participants
C-53D 42-68823 (11750/LN-WND)
Ju 52/3mg2e Wk-Nr 5489 
Bf 108 D-EBEI 
Hind ‘K5414’
Swordfish I W5856
HA-1112-M1L Buchón C.4K-102 
FW 190 (static) 
Lockheed 12A Electra Junior 1287/F-AZLL 
Thulin A/Blériot XI 
1-131E Jungmann G-BSAJ 
Lancaster B I PA474 
Morane D-3801 J-143 
Caudron C.460 Rafale replica 
Nieuport 17/23 replica G-BWMJ
Gladiator I L8032 
P-40N Warhawk 42-105915 
Nimrod II K3661 
YC-43 Traveller N295BS 
Lysander IIIA V9552 
The Aerostars Team

I was kinda hoping the Super Constellation would make a visit but she's not down to show which is a pity. And hopefully, TFC will wheel out a good selection for the static lineup as well if the issues havent been resolved by then.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 7, 2009)

Doesn't Duxford have that F4U (or FG-1D)?


----------



## Geedee (Jul 7, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Doesn't Duxford have that F4U (or FG-1D)?



Yup indeed they do... 

The Fighter Collection - Corsair

It would appear that some of the TFC 'Planes may not be flying at this years show which is a huge shame. Hopefully they will get it all resolved quickly.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 7, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Thanks very much Lee! It's the actual opening into the front of the intake I'm after, either MkXIV, XVIII, PR19, 22 etc, they all have the same intake



Are these any use ?

Knowing me, not only are they not of the air intake but probably the wrong mark as well !. If they are OK, I can send you the full size pics so you dont have to 'blow these ones up'.

And if I can get thgis link to work...tyou absolutely have to watch this !!!

SPITFIRE | www.airshowbuzz.com


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the posting Gary thats a great line up, can you imagine what the Balbo will be like with that lot in the air.
(apart from the statics of course)
I dare say Sally will be sitting in her usual spot as hanger space is at a premium during FL being an ex fighter base the only way they can get her in the hanger is to remove both wing tips.
With any luck she'll be open for a flight deck visit, when money gets tight every £3 or £4 per visitor soon adds up.
I am surprised that there is a Stringbag in the line up as FL is clashing with Yeovilton's 100th year of the Fleet air arm celebrations I hope she gets airborne this year as last time the magneto packed up and yet again I missed my all time favourite plane aloft.
Be the first time I've seen 3 skyraiders cranked up in the same place got to be one the best ground supporters until the
A10 arrived on the scene.
So far unfortunately the weather forecast is crap specialy on the Saturday but I dont give a **** being near these beautiful peices of aviation I get so buzzed up that the rain steams when it hits my Barnet.
However fingers crossed we get a wind shift and we get a good westerly on Friday over Wales etc that would keep that horrible Atlantic low away for a while.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2009)

Gary, you are a bl**dy star mate! That's exactly what I needed, and the scissors link on the PRXIX undercart is a bonus, I forgot about those! The shots will also help Evan (A4K) too. Good vid too! Thanks a lot mate, I'll PM you.
Lee, Gary's pics have done the job, so that'll save you some hassle, and give you more space on your memeory card(s)!
The line-up looks great, and all those in the air in one big Balbo will provide a marvellous site - and sound! Hope you have a great weekend, and I'll do a reverse rain dance in the hope that the weather stays fair.
Thanks again both,
Terry.


----------



## Butters (Jul 7, 2009)

I am SOOOOOOO fricken jealous!

Good times and clear skies, guys8)

JL


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2009)

Dam, me too!

Have fun! Don't worry about us missing all that fun.


----------



## trackend (Jul 7, 2009)

If I had mobile broadband I could send out a live video link that would be interesting to try dont know what the refresh rate would be like but it could be fun to try.

Just discovered this good little traler for the show on utube 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUkaukjFapw_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link Trackend.
The 30 plane flyby at the end of the video was great.


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Jul 8, 2009)

I´m sorry for Sally B...and happy for the fact I got the chance to visit FL 2008 where I could see 3 B-17s- Sally B, Pink Lady and Liberty Belle.
Once again, I gotta thank to Lee for his help back then...


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Thanks for the link Trackend.
> The 30 plane flyby at the end of the video was great.
> Wheels



Its FLs signature flypast Wheelsup. 
Called the Balbo in honour of the great pre war Italian flyer Italo Balbo


----------



## trackend (Jul 8, 2009)

seesul said:


> I´m sorry for Sally B...and happy for the fact I got the chance to visit FL 2008 where I could see 3 B-17s- Sally B, Pink Lady and Liberty Belle.



If you ever want to go again im sure I can accomodate you in my house I have 2 spare bedrooms since the kids went their own ways some years ago so that would help keep the cost down its about a 90 minute drive from Duxford and I could pick you up from Stansted .
Just a thought for when the money situation picks up a bit


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2009)

trackend said:


> If you ever want to go again im sure I can accomodate you in my house I have 2 spare bedrooms since the kids went their own ways some years ago so that would help keep the cost down its about a 90 minute drive from Duxford and I could pick you up from Stansted .
> Just a thought for when the money situation picks up a bit



Hey, you´re something else my friend!
One day I wanna go there with my wife as well. Think in 2 or 3 years. I´ll keep our kind offer in my mind.
And thank you again!
Should you you want to visit Prague or me one day, just let me know. I can´t accomodate you, unfortunately, as I live in the apartment, but we would find some solution.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2009)

It would appear on the 'rumour mill' that there is not only the possibility of seeing two FW190's at this years event, but also that one of them may actually be flown !. Of course this remains to be seen, but that would be another first for me.

I really do not want to be at work today, I want to be at Duxford for the arrivals (OK, I'm there tommorrow but I might miss something and the weather is looking pretty good for today as well.)


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

I know they have a replica in the hangers with a Chinese power plant, last year I saw it out on taxi way running up and down so by now I would have thought barring problems it should have recieved its AW ticket


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep, Terry speaks about FW190A-8 replica made by Flugwerk. By now they have produced 20 pcs.
That one in England (G-FWAB) is owned by Tony Blair and according the Czech sources I´ve found it will be only taxiing on the runway during the FL 2009.
To get it in the flying condition it would have to fullfill the CAA rules which is damn expensive and the owner doesn´t have the needed amount available...
Flugwerk


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2009)

Airframes said:


> The shots will also help Evan (A4K) too. QUOTE]
> 
> Bloody oath! Gary, you're a legend mate!!!!
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up Terry!


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 9, 2009)

seesul said:


> That one in England (G-FWAB) is owned by Tony Blair



...??

..weather forecast looks disappointing for the weekend..might keep the crowds down I guess..


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2009)

FalkeEins said:


> ...??
> 
> ..weather forecast looks disappointing for the weekend..might keep the crowds down I guess..



Hi Neil, I was wondering too about the name. This is what I´ve read at Czech article:

_Nepochybné ale je, že stroj *Tonyho Blaira*, pozn. zn. G-FWAB bude i letos na červencových Flying Legends jen pojíždět po ploše duxfordského letiště. Ač je teoreticky letuschopný, CAA vyžaduje kompletní certifikační proces, protože podle ní jde o zcela nový typ. To je ale finančně velmi náročná záležitost, na niž britský majitel nemá finanční prostředky.
"Stodevadesátka" nad Evropou :: Letectví.cz :: Letecký informa?ní _server
So who´s he owner?


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

HE HE I got an extra day off work so tomorrow straight to DUX and catch all the inbounds so see you tomorrow Gary aka GeeDee. weather is going to be the best of the weekend so it will be the best time for snapping. 
Bring on the on Stringbag I need a shot old girl.


----------



## grob (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi all .I hope to be there myself saterday


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2009)

YES....YESSSSS.....YESSSSSSSSS....aherm, sorry !.

Lookit what landed at Duxford today ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjVbtGdrFHg_


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 9, 2009)

Geedee said:


> YES....YESSSSS.....YESSSSSSSSS....aherm, sorry !.
> 
> Lookit what landed at Duxford today ...
> 
> ...




*drools big time*...thanks for sharing...I am NOT envious...I am NOT envious...I am NO...oh what the heck, I AM envious!!! 
Enjoy guys, it sure looks like it's going to be a _great _air show for WW2-plane-afficionados!


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2009)

Geedee said:


> YES....YESSSSS.....YESSSSSSSSS....aherm, sorry !.
> 
> Lookit what landed at Duxford today ...
> 
> ...




OMG, FW190 flying there...got no words...Gary, Lee and the others, enjoy your stay there!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2009)

Marvellous! I hope the weather stays at least reasonable for you guys. Have a great time, and of course, get some shots of that FW if she gets airborne!


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

OH yesssssssssssss as you put it Gary( where is your British reserve )
I may be able to tick 3 havent seen boxes this weekend Oh my goodness what a bloody line up 
my only fear is the weathe,r it now says Saturday light cloud Sunday, dull/rain,


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 9, 2009)

Geedee said:


> YES....YESSSSS.....YESSSSSSSSS....aherm, sorry !.
> 
> Lookit what landed at Duxford today ...
> 
> ...











Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW...a "request blocked" will be there..???!!!!  I'll have to look at home, can't see anything with the work computer!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2009)

Forecast for Saturday, Duxford - sunny, clear and hot. Sunday pi...er..persisting down. Looks like Saturday will be the best day for photo ops guys, hope the forecast is correct, especially for you in your tent Lee!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2009)

Have a great time you guys, get up close to the 190 and take lots of pics.....oh and and everything else too!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Have a great time you guys, *get up close to the 190 and take lots of pics*.....oh and and everything else too!


Forget that!! Just grab it and bring it here...I have a place out this way where we can hide it! 

Seriously though, hope you guys are having a good time and I'm looking foreward to seeing all the photos!


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2009)

Ok guys I got back this morning had a great time and very nice weather specially on the Sunday
I took my old video camera not that i know how to use it but the sound system is good so i thought Id stick a video of the shows opening fly past with my image postings (its at the bottom) Its pointless looking at it as all i did was turn it on and left it alone while i took some pictures but you can see a pile of dots zooming about.
You need Quick time to view it (sorry) hear it but turn up the volume and listen to 7 Spites a Buchon 109 and a FW190 ( I don't think you'll have too much trouble picking out the FW)

I shall start my attempt, ahem at pictures (i've seen Gary's wonderful shots so dont expect too much guys) with the FW190 replica I make no apologes for the over size pictures, as in my book the bigger the better.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2009)

Nothing wrong with those shots mate...all my ground to air shots are too dark, not inmpressed !. She is a cracking plane to watch isnt she, and what a climb rate !...I was busy looking for the sky hooks that she was attached to as her rate of climb was pretty damn indecent (actually a lot better than the jets at where I work !!!) and certainly a lovely sound track as well.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2009)

Great stuff Lee, absoulutely cracking shots mate! I 've just thought, this is probably the first time a '190 has flown across the Channel from France since the War!
Glad to hear the weather stayed good - I saw the original forecast, for sun on Saturday, and rain Sunday - then it changed to p*ss*ng down for both days!


----------



## Butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Those are great shots, Trackend

Looks like the weather cooperated, too8)

Thanks,

JL

PS: What kind'a engine (make-HP, etc) does it have?


----------



## trackend (Jul 13, 2009)

Butters said:


> What kind'a engine (make-HP, etc) does it have?



not sure on that but I reckon if you hunt the web for Flug Werk fw190you should be able to find it.

thanks for the comments guys, a couple of re-enactor people shots next before I start on the aircraft


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2009)

The pics came out great...and that Fw190 is sure a good looking machine!

Nice Black White photos, too!

Maybe we can take the sound file and add it to a database along with my B-24 sound file!


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks GG now for some planes including the only airworthy Morane the shuttleworth collections Lysander IIIA V9552 Gladiator I L8032 I'll just keep posting till you get fed up


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2009)

trackend said:


> I'll just keep posting till you get fed up


Aint gonna happen!

They're all spectacular shots...keep 'em coming!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 14, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Aint gonna happen!
> 
> They're all spectacular shots...keep 'em coming!



That makes two of us who feel that way for sure.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2009)

Lee, that B/W shot with the low angle of the two guys and the 25 / 17 in the background is a masterpiece !. Bl**dy nice one mate


----------



## Hurri09 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, those photos are fantastic! I was at Flying Legends on Saturday and adored the show! Sadly my photos look like blurs in the air!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 14, 2009)

nice shots a friend and I are going to try and hit Duxford in a few years how big are the crowds ?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pics Lee, thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

Great stuff, Lee!  Looks like you got some reasonable weather for at least one of the days. Those vintage look monochrome shots are real eye catchers!


----------



## trackend (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Eric all in all it was very good all the pics Ive posted all I did was crop and press the auto fix thats why they are so blotchy but I still have the originals that I can play with a bit more methodicly and at the original size.
IMPO these next ones are a tad better but still suffer from reduction in size problems I even had a bash at layering (no prizes for guessing which one) its very crudely done.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2009)

Cracking shots Lee!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 14, 2009)

trackend said:


> ...I even had a bash at layering (no prizes for guessing which one) its very crudely done.


The P-51D behind the American flag 

The photo of the Eindecker is outstanding, all the other photos are excellent as well!

I have got to get out there for one of the shows!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

What are using for your editing software, Lee? If you are using photoshop, you should be able to sharpen up what is lost from resizing by using Sharpen, Smart Sharpen or Unsharp Mask. You have to experiment to get the clarity without the jagged edges, but it does help.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2009)

Beaitiful shots Lee, I like all of them. Now, where's the rest?!
Neil, the crowds are fairly large at all the Duxford shows, but it's well worth going. In fact, it's a 'must' if you're in the UK, even if there isn't an airshow at the time! The museums are massive, and take at least 2 days to see properly, and of course, it's a working museum/airfield, a surviving Battle of Britain field, one time 'home' to Douglas Bader, and then of course the USAAF 78th Fighter Group's P47's and P51D's.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2009)

evangilder said:


> What are using for your editing software, Lee?.



Ive tried both PShop and Lightroom Eric its only when I resize them the problems start the originals are lovely and sharp without doing anything I think i just need more practice its my use of software that is the biggest problem I am having converting to digital .



Anyway I've bashed out a few more snaps and instead of pure record shots I am posting some candid and shots that to me convey the atmosphere of the show aswell as a couple of record images the first shot I had a go at reproducing early colour autochrome which is very simlar to the Kodak colour film used in the thirties and forties having very soft hues but was quite grainy


----------



## Airframes (Jul 15, 2009)

Lovely work Lee, great stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice stuff Lee. Not sure why your pictures are coming out noisy. When you save the pictures after the resize make sure they are on the highest setting for jpeg and see if that fixes the problem, I have never had this problem with Photoshop and resizing images.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 15, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Beaitiful shots Lee, I like all of them. Now, where's the rest?!
> Neil, the crowds are fairly large at all the Duxford shows, but it's well worth going. In fact, it's a 'must' if you're in the UK, even if there isn't an airshow at the time! The museums are massive, and take at least 2 days to see properly, and of course, it's a working museum/airfield, a surviving Battle of Britain field, one time 'home' to Douglas Bader, and then of course the USAAF 78th Fighter Group's P47's and P51D's.



I'm fairly familiar with some of the pilots and AME's one them just pranged White 14 over here


----------



## rochie (Jul 17, 2009)

awsome pictures Trackend


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2009)

Lee, those are some indcredible shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice shots. 
Maybe because I am seeing pictures of the planes everywhere else the motorcycle pic really jumps out at me.


Wheels


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

Really wonderful shots, thank a lot for sharing those. *curtsies*
The motorcycle - is that a Harley or an Indian??? *eyes bike photo with interest*...sry, but I don't know much about those "foreign" brands.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2009)

WHOA!! Lee, those are stupendous!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 17, 2009)

Yet another set of great shots! 



BikerBabe said:


> Really wonderful shots, thank a lot for sharing those. *curtsies*
> The motorcycle - is that a Harley or an Indian??? *eyes bike photo with interest*...sry, but I don't know much about those "foreign" brands.


BB...that's a Harley Davidson, the Indian Scout had a gear shift on the left side near the fuel tank.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 17, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Yet another set of great shots!
> 
> 
> BB...that's a Harley Davidson, the Indian Scout had a gear shift on the left side near the fuel tank.



Thanks for the info, I only know a lot about "my" kinda bike brand, BMW, but I'm curious about other motorcycles, too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 18, 2009)

trackend said:


> Its FLs signature flypast Wheelsup.
> Called the Balbo in honour of the great pre war Italian flyer Italo Balbo


I missed this last week. Thanks for the info. 

Here are some videos I have found from the show.
I hope you like them.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qXSxncAdAQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJYJVoM_z0k_
The rest of the vids are @ his channel:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_1mLe5kV6Y_
Some more vids are @ his channel:
YouTube - auldm's Channel


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2009)

I like the umbrella in the rifle carrier on the motorcycle.  Some good shots there, Lee. I like the dramatic feel of that Lysander shot over the crowd.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2009)

Great series of pics Lee....


----------

